
The Toxic Rainbow of Locked Technology - pmoriarty
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/12/closed-proprietary-felonious-toxic-rainbow-locked-technology
======
karmakaze
Ref. MQA (Master Quality Authenticated)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_Quality_Authenticated](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_Quality_Authenticated)

